# a new Allroad monster in born: 430+hp YUM



## Think (Mar 1, 2002)

to,
check it out, if you roll up on this monster watch out this is an audi allroad with over 430hp debadged and blacked out. enjoy some quick pics.
**
























cheers,
yarrow


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: a new Allroad monster in born: 430+hp YUM (Think)*









hot.. but .. umm... more info?!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: a new Allroad monster in born: 430+hp YUM (Think)*

come on yarrow you can't just leave us hanging...we want details...and the owner of that car should get black roof rails and a chromeless black plastic badgeless grill... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: a new Allroad monster in born: 430+hp YUM (diive4sho)*

and ditch the orange part of the headlight... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .....I love the look of the stockies powdercoated black....sweet car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and is that an avic D3???


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

niiiiiice!!
i think ive seen that color green with color matched seats. sick color.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

yes...good eye ....the Highland green metallic allroads in 01 & 02 had the option of coming with green leather seats......I'm willing to bet this car is an 01 or an 02 and they changed out the crappy green for a nice tan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

lol yahh, the green was a bit too much inside the car. it was an older lady (image that) driving it








the car above has memory seats, but no controls on steering wheel. can't see the mirror knob to tell if they fold or not... also aren't the air-ride buttons aesthetically different according to some years??


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

my guess is... since they pulled out the head unit and put in an aftermrket setup, the steering wheel buttons would be all but useless. They could have gotten an OEM non-button steering wheel cover and swapped


----------



## roshlioBG (Nov 5, 2004)

*what about...*

anything on the power add ons?


----------



## Think (Mar 1, 2002)

to the forum,
been bissy moving Yarrowsport to it's new location: this car is amazing pulls like a monster and is as smooth as butter in traffic. we have taken all the chrome of the car as for trim roof rail powder coated, side door trim swaped for standard A6 2.7t wagn trim unpainted. we held off on the front end for a bit but plan on doing some neat tricks. 
this car had grey and black interior no buttons on steering wheel. we worked with boston acoustic and eclipse to do a full stereo which you can't see and you can fill the back with gravel if you wanted aswell with out damaging anything. 
the wheels are factory 2 piece units custom powder coated and designed by me Yarrow, pain in the ass but well worth it. 
cheers,
yarrow t


----------



## VR6Jetta4KY (Jan 11, 2001)

What engine work?


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: a new Allroad monster in born: 430+hp YUM (Think)*

Nice, could use some tint though.


----------



## Think (Mar 1, 2002)

I would agree to the tint, but the customer didn't want the tint though. unfornatly customer wins in this situation.
cheers,
yarrow t


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: a new Allroad monster in born: 430+hp YUM (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Nice, could use some tint though.

window tinting isnt for everyone...

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6Jetta4KY* »_What engine work?

x2.... lets have it already!!


----------



## Think (Mar 1, 2002)

Oh sorry,
the motor on the car:
2.7t
full service
K04's/ with minor yarrowsport tweeks
Miltek downpipes w/ high flow cats
miltek full exhaust
RS4 motor mounts
APR snub mount
making about 430+hp
cheers,
yarrow t


----------

